# my new to me peugeot vintage road bike...



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey guys!

Stopped by a random thrift store in Santa Ana, Ca, and I found a almost mint dark burgendy (Sp?) peugeot road bike. I first said to myself "damn this is a cool looking frame, only seen them in silver, but probably to heavy for my tastes..." im such a damn dork.

well I bought it anyways, took of all the reflectors, and it weighed about 22-23 pounds which isnt bad. My goal is to bring to the 20 pound area, with egg beaters, new saddle, tires, tubes, chain, skewers. You guys think this is possible? I still want the bike to have the old flair its supposed to have, otherwise it would just turn into a SS, which is cool too....

some tid bits
-chromoly 501 frame
-weimann brakes
-Sachs hurst derauiler (can someone tell me about these, history? thanks)

anyways I never find cool bikes at thrift stores, while these are pretty common, it was nice to find one in great condition, and here is a pic of a similar one..


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

*cool*

Wow, I went hunting for one of those frames a while back locally, but just ended up getting one on ebay. The 501's are nice frames. You're lucky to get the whole bike! French bikes are notorious for quircky part sizing (ie. 22mm heasets/stem, 26.4mm seatposts) so I got inpatient and gave up my project 501 (BTW it's on sale on Ebay right now ).

Here's some info on Peugeot bikes. The lugged carbon race bike is on my wishlist for bikes to hang on the wall  .

http://home.wanadoo.nl/peugeotshow/

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/velos.html

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/France/Peugeot/PX10_history.htm


----------



## Flow 559 (Feb 13, 2004)

*I Can't Resist*

You can't say peugeot with out saying poo.


----------



## russw19 (Jul 26, 2004)

4 places to drop weight on that bike fast would be the seatpost, bar, stem, and if those are wire bead tires, replace them with Kevlar.

Back in the 70's and 80's there really weren't many light seatposts, bars, or stems on the market... replace those with some mid-range alloy stuff and you can drop a lot of weight cheap. Even cheap parts like Trek's house brand Icon stuff on there will be a huge improvement.


----------



## split (Jan 12, 2004)

You could say that for other road bikes of that era, but unfortunately these French bikes use old French sizing (ie 22mm headsets and stems, 26.4mm seatposts). Even the brake bolt on some of these bikes is going to be different. About the only thing you can save weight with are wheels, cranks/BB (interestingly non-French but British thread), derailleur, shifters, and handlebar. I almost finished my build until I had to find brakes for my bike.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*man*

Split,

your build looks dope. loving it. What kind of fork is on there? is that the stock seatpost? Current weight? anyways thanks for the inspiration man!

(also split, i know you dont have any stock parts for it, but i took off the stem the other day to take off the front reflectors, and in doing that i now can't screw the sucker back on, any help? )

thanks guys


----------

